

Tower (OS X Git GUI) public beta - pingswept
https://macapps.fournova.com/tower1/download

======
mishmash
Might put a warning that the link is a direct download.

~~~
pingswept
Sorry about that-- annoying if you're not expecting it. Appears I'm too late
to edit it.

